# :) New GoPro Hero 3 ??



## backstop13

set the tripod up in some dingy, shit-hole of a cabin and film yourself banging local tundra wookies and gnargoyles...mount the gopole to the ceiling for +1 kinkiness


----------



## Backcountry

I have a GoPro HD Hero 2, but, I and every other user of the Hero 2 use the video settings of 720p 60 Fps but I don't know for the Hero 3. And is it a White, Silver, or Black edition?


----------



## SnowGlider

im sorry you feel that way backstop13 and i almost kinda thought is was sorta funny, good try............. but... backcountry, i have the silver addition and i heard that 720 and 60 fps is the best to, ill give it a try thanks


----------



## DodjieYT

*GoPro Tripod Mount and $10-Tripod*

The video below was taken with Hero3 Black Edition using 1080p @ 60fps, wide angle, and protune off. I purchased the tripod mount and connected it to a $10-tripod. I used Windows 7 Movie Maker to edit the video.






Snowboarding - Heavenly Mountain Resort, Lake Tahoe - YouTube


----------



## zk0ot

slo mo turn = hilarious.


----------



## SnowB

*This is a Cool Video*



DodjieYT said:


> The video below was taken with Hero3 Black Edition using 1080p @ 60fps, wide angle, and protune off. I purchased the tripod mount and connected it to a $10-tripod. I used Windows 7 Movie Maker to edit the video.
> 
> 
> This is a Cool Video


----------



## SnowB

This is a Cool Video


----------



## Mizu Kuma

You forgot to add your YouTube Link again!!!!!


----------

